

Best Customer Complaint Letter Ever - darklighter3
http://www.greenpointnews.com/news/3354/an-open-letter-from-eugene-mirman-to-time-warner

======
twakefield
I recently moved from NYC to SF. While I'm sure there isn't much love for
Comcast here, either, I had a much better experience with them than I ever did
with Time Warner. I called Comcast the day I moved in and told them I had my
own router. They told me to connect it and it worked...I had internet access!
After dealing with TWC for 10 years, this seemed like a miracle. It's sad how
low my expectations had gotten. TWC would insist on sending a tech to your
apartment (I won't get into the appointment time windows they propose and
deliver on) to connect two cables before they turned on your internet.
Anyways, this letter brought back some bad memories.

~~~
brandonbica
I can pretty well assure you that comcast customers deal with the same type of
BS as time warner customers deal with having dealt with both. What surprises
me is how different the level of service can be for the same provider in
different regions. My experience with comcast in Minneapolis makes me want to
frame my receipt from when I finally got rid of their service but I couldn't
find anything bad to say about the service I received from comcast while I
lived in Salt Lake City, not just the people but the reliability of my cable
and internet as well as the superior software for the digital cable boxes and
DVRs.

~~~
sixtofour
I wonder if it has anything to do with who they bought their infrastructure
from when they moved into a market. For example, in my area Comcast took over
from AT&T, and broadband immediately went from Not Available to Hell Yeah.

------
StrawberryFrog
Come on. Do your homework, this is the best customer complaint letter ever:
<http://www.derbygripe.co.uk/ntl.htm>

I mean, it's legendary. As a former NTL customer, I can say that it's quite
plausible too.

It's no co-incidence that they both revolve around telcos doing installs. It's
also worth noting that NTL does not exist any more. It has been subsumed into
the Virgin group and the NTL name is not used any more. What part this viral
piece of writing played is unknown, but it must have done something.

------
samps
_This is a paid advertisement_

What do you suppose this is an advertisement for?

~~~
sixtofour
Time Warner.

------
udfalkso
This one isn't quite a complaint, but it's my favorite corporate customer
service exchange. The logical gymnastics are brilliant and hilarious. Enjoy:
<http://www.27bslash6.com/blockbuster.html>

Update: This one might be even better: <http://www.27bslash6.com/overdue.html>

------
Luyt
I liked the Ayn Rand reference. She's one of my favourite philosophers.

------
bigtech
What's wrong with short-form improv? I happen to like it!

------
miespanolesmalo
Reminds me of that legendary post on Craigslist, the one where the guy is
trying to get rid of cinder blocks that are on his property.

Can anyone locate where that is? I think a screenshot exists of it.

